
What Can AI Really Do? - kolchinski
https://alexkolchinski.com/2020/06/09/what-can-ai-really-do/
======
kolchinski
Hi folks, author here! I've spent the last couple of years working on a
combination of AI research and startups, and I've had quite a few
conversations about what AI can really do. This is my attempt to summarize my
thoughts and separate the fluff from the reality. I'd appreciate any comments
from you about what you agree and disagree with, and anything that I missed!

